
Low Earth Orbit billboard for 7B people - thekhatribharat
https://www.businessinsider.com/russian-startup-wants-to-launch-ads-in-the-sky-2019-1
======
deogeo
> According to project leader Vlad Sitnikov, this commodification of the night
> sky is the next logical step in advertising.

And the next logical step to _that_ is guillotines.

------
na85
Advertisers feel entitled to ruining the night sky? Color me surprised.

Fucking disgusting. Advertisers are scum, and if you're reading this and
working in ads or adtech, shame on you.

------
stirner
> When deep space exploration ramps up, it’ll be the corporations that name
> everything: the IBM Stellar Sphere, the Microsoft Galaxy, Planet Starbucks.

(Fight Club, 1999)

------
ddingus
Cue skunkworks long range, focused EMP / Maser project in 3... 2... 1...

------
avmich
Not sure if aircraft safety will be a defensible complaint.

But something along lines of UN Humanity Heritage Commons could be. There is a
rather effective way to control launches - whatever goes to orbit passes that,
or else - so it might get challenging to launch this kind of advertisement. At
least for now.

~~~
jobigoud
We already have aircraft based adverts (on beaches or the Goodyear blimp) so
probably not a good avenue.

Also every time we launch something in space there are pieces of garbage that
stay there in low orbit for years, so it doesn't look like the place is
considered of very high cultural value at the moment.

------
wrmsr
a fitting end to humanity: kessler syndrome caused not by war but by
advertising

------
ohiovr
Could motivate anti satellite weapon research.

------
doyoulikeworms
I don't want to live in the future anymore.

------
qnsi
Pls can be go to war with Russia to stop this?

